# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Driftwood/Bogwood: getting rid of tannins

## mgsim

Hi everyone,

Can you advise how long do I need to soak driftwood/bogwood to get rid of the tannins and also ensure it will sink before placing in a new tank.

In the event I placed the driftwood/bogwood into a new tank and it still leaks tannin, will it clear after cycling or do I have to perform a water change ?

Cheers.

----------


## Aquanoob

Actually, the tannic or tannic acid is rather harmless to the fishes, it is just that the water will turn unsightly brownish yellow. I have 2 driftwood in my tank now and what I did was to clean them with warm water, it kill off any insect eggs or bacteria as well. I then soak them in water, and after a few water change, they are ready to be put into the tank and don't leak any tannic at all. It is said that using activated carbon in the filter will reduce the tannic effect. 
I read that some members here boil the wood, so you might want to read on their experiences.

----------


## Wilfred

Hi, try by or boil it afew times, and try to sink it in water for about a day or 2, check if it is still leaking the tannic, it do, do the boiling again, it should solve the problem after the 1st round. :Laughing: 

hope it help :Grin:

----------


## mgsim

Hi Aquanoob and Wilfred,

Thanks for your advice - sounds like boiling is the way to go. :Well done: 

I'm pretty sure that tannins are harmless to plants and fauna - I just hate to see my aquarium water brownish yellow.

My aquarium is arriving mid March, so I should have plenty of time to soak/boil the driftwoods/bogwoods.

Cheers.

----------


## Wilfred

Wishing all the best bro  :Laughing:

----------


## mgsim

Found a thread on getting rid of tannins. Thought I should paste the link here for reference. More good info - esp on brushing the wood.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51523

----------


## aquarius

I've always found it amusing that while some people want to get rid of the tannins, there are others who are actually willing to pay money to have the tannins in the form of black water solution or purchasing katapan leaves which one can actually pick up from the road side.  :Grin:

----------


## KWL

it probably look ugly at first but it should atop leaching after few months with constant weekly water change  :Wink:

----------


## whale66

I find that the tannins leaked from driftwoord cause a drop in pH, but should be ok if the pH drops over time, not too drastic.  :Smile:

----------


## Wilfred

Hi Whale66,
What kind of fish you keeping? hope your fishes like low PH. Yep, as long as it drop and stop at a safe point it should no be a harmful to any of your fauna  :Grin:

----------


## reveru

i did not soak my bogwood before using. the tannins stopped leeching into the water after a period of 3 weeks, with weekly water changes.

----------


## KWL

I never soak or boil my driftwood as well, tannin make it look more natural  :Laughing:

----------


## Wilfred

Even I suggested boil but i never uses this matter before (most of my friend that had tired, all work fine)  :Grin:  I only soak in cold tap water (with a tea spoon of salt) for weeks(2 or 3x), change water only when i see my water turn muddy.

----------


## dry

I soaked mine for about a week, and until now after a few water changing (almost 2 weeks) the tannins still coming out from the DW. 
How long will this last?

Thx.

----------


## Wilfred

Max I have seen is about 1month or so, might be more or less, just soak a week more and see  :Well done: .. if ready you cannot take it just soak with boiling water or start cooking (boiling) your Driftwood  :Boo: .. up to you  :Grin:

----------


## like wind

I boiled my drift wood in a huge pot (the huge soup pot for canteen one) and soap it there until the water cool down for a few times. The bigger the wood is, the longer it will take to get rid of the tannins. But, I miss the dark brownish water... :Opps:

----------

